# fond d'écran photos mosaique



## Karol (2 Juin 2008)

l'année dernière j'ai installé sur mon ordi (macbook ) le logiciel photo desktop
or entre tps j'ai installé leopard et ce logiciel est devenu payant.. je cherche donc un moyen de reproduire le meme "effet" que photo desktop à savoir une mosaique de photos pour mon fond d'écran mais je ne sais pas trop comment ni avec quel logiciel m'y prendre (j'ai photoshop elements)
voila merci davance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2008)

Peut être avec ceci ?


----------



## TagPhotos (8 Avril 2009)

Ou utiliser un site web qui fabrique vos photomosïques en direct: http://www.pictosaic.com


----------

